# Will Smith le parte la cara al presentador de los Oscar...



## burbuje (28 Mar 2022)

...por llamar calva a su mujer usando una broma.
Las bromas de calvos solamente son divertidas si se hacen contra los hombres.


----------



## Síntesis (28 Mar 2022)

Oscar al mejor corto


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Mar 2022)

Teatrillo aunque digan que no.
Hay que recuperar adeptos y audiencia, que con el timo del kobid no va al cine ni el tato. Que se jodan


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (28 Mar 2022)

Menudo olor a cuero en el escenario. 
Que el subnormal del Smith gane un Oscar por esa puta mierda de actuación y de película demuestra el valor de los Oscar.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Teatrillo aunque digan que no.
> Hay que recuperar adeptos y audiencia, que con el timo del kobid no va al cine ni el tato. Que se jodan



Exacto. Eso es.

Pero vamos, el guantazo no estaba planeado.


----------



## HvK (28 Mar 2022)

Casi no se nota que estaba preparado. He visto montajes de las mariconas y putillas de Sálvame más creíbles que esta cosa.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Menudo olor a cuero en el escenario.
> Que el subnormal del Smith gane un Oscar por esa puta mierda de actuación y de película demuestra el valor de los Oscar.



Nwo.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Casi no se nota que estaba preparado. He visto montajes de las mariconas y putillas de Sálvame más creíbles que esta cosa.



No no

El cabreo de Will es real.

Ha sido algo instintivo.


----------



## HvK (28 Mar 2022)

Josred dijo:


> No no
> 
> El cabreo de Will es real.
> 
> Ha sido algo instintivo.



Sí, claro, por eso apenas puede contener la risa.


----------



## Menchi (28 Mar 2022)

¿Ya están llevando sus costumbres al escenario en prime time? Supongo que cuando hizo boicot a los Oscars era porque tenía ganas de hacer cosas así.

Dentro de 20 años saldrán al escenario con machetes. Espero no perderme el espectáculo.


----------



## hornblower (28 Mar 2022)

Te copias un post y abres otro hilo con un par 




__





Will Smith abofetea a Chris Rock en el escenario de la gala de los Oscar


Imagínate a esos negros con bombas nucleares roto2 roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Mar 2022)

Eso es *RACISMO* porque ha pegado a un negro.

Está claro...


----------



## Esflinter (28 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Menudo olor a cuero en el escenario.
> Que el subnormal del Smith gane un Oscar por esa puta mierda de actuación y de película demuestra el valor de los Oscar.



Tu prefieres el olor a gitano


----------



## inteño (28 Mar 2022)

¡Plagio!:


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> ¿Ya están llevando sus costumbres al escenario en prime time? Supongo que cuando hizo boicot a los Oscars era porque tenía ganas de hacer cosas así.
> 
> Dentro de 20 saldrán a escena con machetes. Espero no perderme el espectáculo.



Ya están llevando sus constumbres. Sólo era cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Pan y circo pa tontos leídos que se creen hinteleuales por ver 4 pelis de Nerfli al anyo.


----------



## Louis Renault (28 Mar 2022)

Negros negreando en directo, pero ellos son ahora los buenos de la película.Qué pasaría si el que le parte la cara es Bardem? Ruina y fin de la carrera por racista.
Por cierto, buen tema para el ático:
Cornudo mangina se molesta de un chiste, pero habla de relación abierta a los medios para justificar que su corneadora se follaba a un amigo de su hijo.
Y por último:
He visto la peli y si esa actuación sobreactuadísima hasta ser patética de Smith es merecedora de 1 Oscar es que los premios han tocado fondo.Le tenían que dar el premio a un negro y Will Smith pasaba por allí, pero tanto la peli como la actuación son patéticas y anti raza blanca hasta la naúsea donde, hasta Sánchez Vicario aparece como una tramposilla, en aras de las super hermanitas Williams, algo que es rotundamente falso.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Si llega a ser Bardem el de la bofetada... Ese queda defenestrado de por vida.


----------



## alas97 (28 Mar 2022)

muahahahahahahaha. le dijo calba frente a millones de espectadores y luego va el simio de smith a gritar de que se calle la boca de una vez.

grande los negrocs.

si eso lo hace un blanco, mañana queman usania.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Pero al final la realidad es tozuda... Y a


alas97 dijo:


> muahahahahahahaha. le dijo calba frente a millones de espectadores y luego va el simio de smith a gritar de que se calle la boca de una vez.
> 
> grande los negrocs.
> 
> si eso lo hace un blanco, mañana queman usania.



Exacto. Ha quedado como lo que es: un negro más.

Con millones a punta pala.. pero goyim al fin y al cabo.

Puede dejar de ser pobre pero no puede dejar de ser goyim: ANIMAL DE LABRANZA.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Hubiera sido más elegante salirse fuera.


----------



## John Smmith (28 Mar 2022)

No se te queda esa sonrisa si te sueltan ese guantazo. Al menos se te pasa durante la ostia. Es totalmente fake.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

No tiene uno que abofetear a nadie, se va fuera... Y queda como un señor.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Mar 2022)

A Smith le preocupa más sacar el nombre de su mujer de la boca de otro que sacar la polla de un hombre de la boca de su mujer


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No se te queda esa sonrisa si te sueltan ese guantazo. Al menos se te pasa durante la ostia. Es totalmente fake.



Es gilipollas por eso sonríe. La policía de los Ángeles estuvo al tanto de la agresión. El abofeteado no presento cargos (pudiendo haberlo hecho)


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> A Smith le preocupa más sacar el nombre de su mujer de la boca de otro que sacar la polla de un hombre de la boca de su mujer



repitan conmigo:

G O Y I M A D A


----------



## Desnazificacion de Ukrain (28 Mar 2022)

Negros intentando engañar a blancos


----------



## ULTRAPACO (28 Mar 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> *A Smith le preocupa más sacar el nombre de su mujer de la boca de otro que sacar la polla de un hombre de la boca de su mujer*


----------



## orcblin (28 Mar 2022)

Calva Live matter.. CLM


----------



## DVD1975 (28 Mar 2022)

Los oscars han degenerado en calidad pq las estrellas no son como antes y el cine no es como antes.
Aunque hay q decir que Hollywood siempre ha sido antro de degeneración.
Will Smith creo que por las drogas o su infancia está muy perjudicado.
No le justificó si es verdad 
Pero siempre ha habido peleas en los oscars.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (28 Mar 2022)

más que calva le comparó su peinado con la teniente Rippley, por lo visto estaba pelona por culpa de una enfermedad

si hubiese sido un blanco el que le pega se lía la de Dios


----------



## kdkilo (28 Mar 2022)

Le ha dado poco, que se vaya a reirse de su puta madre, quien cojones se cree el retrasado ese que es para reirse en directo y que te ria de ti el MUNDO ENTERO y reirse de la enfermedad de una persona que seguro que cada dia lucha para quitarse los complejos de encima???


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (28 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> más que calva le comparó su peinado con la teniente Rippley, por lo visto estaba pelona por culpa de una enfermedad
> 
> si hubiese sido un blanco el que le pega se lía la de Dios



Si, tiene alopecia, como los hombres, que se quedan calvos, pero de los hombres si vale reirse y si están gordos también, ahora, si es mujer, ya es terreno vetado, vaya vaya, parecería un caso de micromachismo, si nos ponemos a rizar el rizo, porque no ha igualado la broma que si se les puede hacer a los hombres calvos.


----------



## Louis Renault (28 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> más que calva le comparó su peinado con la teniente Rippley, por lo visto estaba pelona por culpa de una enfermedad
> 
> si hubiese sido un blanco el que le pega se lía la de Dios



Ahora mismo habría varios blancos linchados por las calles de USA .


----------



## BigTwentyOne (28 Mar 2022)

Desde el cobiz la gente ya se lo cree todo.


----------



## Louis Renault (28 Mar 2022)

kdkilo dijo:


> Le ha dado poco, que se vaya a reirse de su puta madre, quien cojones se cree el retrasado ese que es para reirse en directo y que te ria de ti el MUNDO ENTERO y reirse de la enfermedad de una persona que seguro que cada dia lucha para quitarse los complejos de encima???



Se levanta la ofendida, no el mangina de Will, pide el micro, le deja para el culo diciendo que está sufriendo mucho debido a su alopecia, se marcha de la gala y a parte de no haberse arruinado Will Smith su imagen, destroza la carrera del negro chistoso.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Mar 2022)

Mas falso que un euro de madera... he visto pelis de vaqueros de los 70 con puñetazos mas reales....


----------



## burbuje (28 Mar 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Se levanta la ofendida, no el mangina de Will, pide el micro, le deja para el culo diciendo que está sufriendo mucho debido a su alopecia, se marcha de la gala y a parte de no haberse arruinado Will Smith su imagen, destroza la carrera del negro chistoso.



Exacto.
Ahora el burro de Will se ha jodido la imagen por ir haciendo de white knight.


----------



## Mike Littoris (28 Mar 2022)

Si le calza otra hostia igual a Pablo Motos prometo ver un par de pelis suyas y otras tantas de la calva de su mujer


----------



## Miomio (28 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Menudo olor a cuero en el escenario.
> Que el subnormal del Smith gane un Oscar por esa puta mierda de actuación y de película demuestra el valor de los Oscar.



Por no hablar de que la mejor película es un remake de una película francesa recientisima , ya puestos dadle el Oscar a la francesa machiños.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

kdkilo dijo:


> Le ha dado poco, que se vaya a reirse de su puta madre, quien cojones se cree el retrasado ese que es para reirse en directo y que te ria de ti el MUNDO ENTERO y reirse de la enfermedad de una persona que seguro que cada dia lucha para quitarse los complejos de encima???



Pues nada, a solucionar todos los problemas que tengamos A GUANTAZO LIMPIO.

AL IGNORE... POR FALTO DE CONOCIMIENTO


----------



## SeñorLobo (28 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que me importa un cagarro lo que haga esta peña, y si estaba preparado, o es que al Príncipe de BelAir se le ha ido la mano con las anfetas. Eso sí: si no estaba preparado ya podemos ir en peregrinación a la ermita mas cercana para dar gracias a la Virgen de qué el que le suelta el guantazo al imbécil que presenta no sea blanco.
¿Os imagináis que Will Smith hubiera sido blanco?
- Disturbios nocturnos en varias ciudades norteamericanas. Por supuesto con tiendas saqueadas y unos cuantos negratas muertos a manos de otros negros, por supuesto.
- Las bolsas abriendo en rojo (aún mas) y el petroleo subiendo (aún mas)
- Mega-campaña mundial contra el racismo. Racismo en todos los telediarios. Racismo everywhere.
- Imágenes de Will Smith(blanco) siendo detenido por la policía mientras una turba de ultraizquierdistas emasculados (blancos) trata de lincharle.
- Docenas de famosetes blancos en todas la teles pidiendo perdón por ser blancos.
- La siguiente jornada de la liga de fútbol española con todos los retrasaos hincando la rodilla en el cesped, y todos los idiotas de la grada aplaudiendo el gesto.
- El Gobierno de Falconetti destinando una barbaridad de millones de €, de esos que no teníamos para acabar con los problemas de los transportistas, agricultores, pescadores, etc, para una mega campaña de concienciación contra el racismo. Porque al final no fue Will Smith(blanco) el que abofeteó a un negro, no. Fuimos todos los putos blancos opresores, y merecemos morir por ello. Y sobre todo merecemos pagar por ello. Mucho.


----------



## 8=> (28 Mar 2022)

Quiero pertenecer a una minoría protegida.

Los cabrones negros moros panchos chinos mujeres gays travelos obesos pueden hacer lo que quieran.

Los perfectos estamos atados de pies y manos.


----------



## ahondador (28 Mar 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> ...por llamar calva a su mujer usando una broma.
> Las bromas de calvos solamente son divertidas si se hacen contra los hombres.




Parece que en casa el asunto calvicie no lo llevan muy bien


----------



## Jonny Favourite (28 Mar 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Los oscars han degenerado en calidad pq las estrellas no son como antes y el cine no es como antes.
> Aunque hay q decir que Hollywood siempre ha sido antro de degeneración.
> Will Smith creo que por las drogas o su infancia está muy perjudicado.
> No le justificó si es verdad
> Pero siempre ha habido peleas en los oscars.



Sí, es cierto. Posiblemente sea la reunión de hipócritas más glamourosa del mundo y todos tienen odios y cuentas pendientes con todos.

Pero antes guardaban las formas y se daban de hostias en los camerinos,el bar o en las fiestas privadas justificandolo por el exceso de alcohol y otras sustancias


----------



## silverwindow (28 Mar 2022)

Solo un negroc pude pegar a un negroc


----------



## Charlie_69 (28 Mar 2022)

Menudo simp, le pone los cuernos y defiende su honor


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Mar 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Solo un negroc pude pegar a un negroc



Y reírse de ellos


----------



## tunante (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Viviendo Digno (28 Mar 2022)

Está preparado por dos razones:

1- Necesitan audiencia COMO SEA. Hay que captar la atención YA.
2- Se va como riéndose, no es el rictus de alguien que acaba de perder los papeles.


----------



## 01001 (28 Mar 2022)

No fué teatro, a parte del bofetón real Will dijo 2 veces fuck y eso si que no está permitido.


----------



## Sr Julian (28 Mar 2022)

No se Rick parece falso.


----------



## K... (28 Mar 2022)

BLM.


----------



## Bartleby (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## K... (28 Mar 2022)

Tienen el privilegio de la violencia. Los blanquitos no pueden hacer eso, ellos sí.


----------



## Merogos (28 Mar 2022)

And this is what being a fucking cuck does to a motherfucker, tetes.


----------



## maxkuiper (28 Mar 2022)

Me la suda lo que hagan los masones estos .


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Mar 2022)

Aqui se ve mejor


----------



## ironpipo (28 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Está preparado por dos razones:
> 
> 1- Necesitan audiencia COMO SEA. Hay que captar la atención YA.
> 2- Se va como riéndose, no es el rictus de alguien que acaba de perder los papeles.



Además que en un calentón real, si te plantas frente a alguien para darle una ostia no le das una y te vas, o le enchufas un par más si el otro no se defiende o te quedas allí frente al aostiado diciendole cuatro cosas. Eso de levantarse, caminar hasta el objetivo, darle un bofetón y volverse a tu sitio es más una performance que un enfado real. 

Para mí que lo tenían hablado entre ellos, por eso cuando el tío hace el comentario sobre la cerda de la mujer, todos se rien hasta el Smith, mientras que la tía pone cara de, "pfff van a hacer la tontería esa. .."


----------



## notengodeudas (28 Mar 2022)

Qué heteropatriarcal todo


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Mar 2022)

En esos eventos, el que haga algo que reviente la escaleta no vuelve a rodar ni un anuncio de pipas.


----------



## Culozilla (28 Mar 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> A Smith le preocupa más sacar el nombre de su mujer de la boca de otro que sacar la polla de un hombre de la boca de su mujer



Lo de Will Smith me parece una paradoja increíble. A priori lo tiene todo para ser un alfa y, por el contrario, ha elegido ser un betazo nivel Joaquin de una charo follamoros.

Lo único que se me ocurre es que sean ciertos esos rumores que afirman que entró, como muchos otros, en la cienciología para “curar” su homosexualidad. 

Vamos, que le van los palotes y por eso su mujer se busca las castañas fuera.


----------



## Gonorrea (28 Mar 2022)

Los que compran esto deben ser los mismos que compraron los tres picotazos.


----------



## Tadeus (28 Mar 2022)

Joder ostias al presentador en plena gala y te llevas un Óscar, el año que viene algún nominado podría llevar un bate de béisbol a la gala y montar una escabechina para garantizarse el Óscar.


----------



## JimTonic (28 Mar 2022)

pues entonces cuando el amigo de su hijo le abrio el ojete a su mujer que hizo???? le descuartizo???


----------



## GatoAzul (28 Mar 2022)

Fue real y que cada uno entienda la que pueda. Pero se trató de una falta de respeto hacia la esposa de Smith.
Se habló de que quizá Chris presentaría una denuncia, pero luego entendió que había traspasado los limites al bromear sobre la mujer de Smith denominándola GI Joe.
G.I. Joe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 Mar 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> La verdad es que me importa un cagarro lo que haga esta peña, y si estaba preparado, o es que al Príncipe de BelAir se le ha ido la mano con las anfetas. Eso sí: si no estaba preparado ya podemos ir en peregrinación a la ermita mas cercana para dar gracias a la Virgen de qué el que le suelta el guantazo al imbécil que presenta no sea blanco.
> ¿Os imagináis que Will Smith hubiera sido blanco?
> - Disturbios nocturnos en varias ciudades norteamericanas. Por supuesto con tiendas saqueadas y unos cuantos negratas muertos a manos de otros negros, por supuesto.
> - Las bolsas abriendo en rojo (aún mas) y el petroleo subiendo (aún mas)
> ...



Tal cual, mis diez.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el ganador (28 Mar 2022)

Son actores, no?


----------



## L'omertá (28 Mar 2022)

Rodado por actores en circuito cerrado.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Mar 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Fue real y que cada uno entienda la que pueda. Pero se trató de una falta de respeto hacia la esposa de Smith.
> Se habló de que quizá Chris presentaría una denuncia, pero luego entendió que había traspasado los limites al bromear sobre la mujer de Smith denominándola GI Joe.
> G.I. Joe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.



No pillo la broma de llamarla jiojoe


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> La verdad es que me importa un cagarro lo que haga esta peña, y si estaba preparado, o es que al Príncipe de BelAir se le ha ido la mano con las anfetas. Eso sí: si no estaba preparado ya podemos ir en peregrinación a la ermita mas cercana para dar gracias a la Virgen de qué el que le suelta el guantazo al imbécil que presenta no sea blanco.
> ¿Os imagináis que Will Smith hubiera sido blanco?
> - Disturbios nocturnos en varias ciudades norteamericanas. Por supuesto con tiendas saqueadas y unos cuantos negratas muertos a manos de otros negros, por supuesto.
> - Las bolsas abriendo en rojo (aún mas) y el petroleo subiendo (aún mas)
> ...



A la virgen llevo yo tiempo dándole gracias tras saber que éste chaval fue absuelto...SIENDO BLANCO:


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

Sois muy payasos los conspiranoicos.


No estaba preparado para nada y se nota en la reacción de ambos. Es algo normal entre un hombre que quiere a su mujer que está enferma y un payaso de circo que hace bromas a su costa. Es de ser un hombre y no un mierdas.

Dicho esto a pesar del apoyo de otros actores en el descanso el Will, que en realidad es débil y flojo y toda esta fama le supera, se derrumbó llorando al recoger el Oscar. PERO hizo algo muy bueno: no pidió perdón al payaso de circo.

Un auténtico Alfa ignora al payaso, o como Clint Eastwood sale y amenaza con matarle con una sonrisa en la cara, pero los débiles nos dejamos llevar por las emociones, nos ponemos violentos enseguida, y eso trae consecuencias. Un hombre fuerte no se altera, simplemente actúa. No debería haber llorado al recoger el Oscar, sino seguir de manera normal como si nada hubiera pasado. La hostia bien ejecutada.


Pero repito, todos los del hilo que lo ven preparado dais realmente pena, estáis como maracas. Burbuja reune alo más lerdo y alucinado del Intenert.


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

Mitad y mitad. A muchos Alfas los destroza la vida, una guerra mismamente. Hay presión de pelea de pub y presión de misiles silbando a tu alrededor cuando tienes mujer e hijos.

Todos hemos tenido momentos alfa y momentos betas.


Yo me reconozco en lo que ha hecho Will Smith, soy de sacudir y armarla y luego por la presión y la soledad (yo he estado solo y sin apoyos toda mi puta vida) derrumbarme. Pero eso cambia a veces.


----------



## frrank (28 Mar 2022)

En estos últimos años les está quedando una ceremonia chulísima, la gala del año que viene que la celebren en cualquier capital del África negra.

Luego se quejan...

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trusk (28 Mar 2022)

Para mi 100% real, quien usaria y avergonzaria a su propia mujer para hacer una broma? Que gana Will haciendo esto en una gala tan nwo como los oscars? 

El presentador se equivocó y recibio su merecido, accion/reacción, que se joda.


----------



## Pura Sangre (28 Mar 2022)

hay que ser imbécil para creerse que eso es real y no un paripé de Hollywood para intentar recuperar la audiencia perdida estos últimos años.


----------



## kdkilo (28 Mar 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Se levanta la ofendida, no el mangina de Will, pide el micro, le deja para el culo diciendo que está sufriendo mucho debido a su alopecia, se marcha de la gala y a parte de no haberse arruinado Will Smith su imagen, destroza la carrera del negro chistoso.



te aseguro que la gente que lucha contra enfermedades mentales como una depresion no tiene las fuerzas para hacer eso.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Mar 2022)

Pues mira que lo he visto pensando que era la típica cosa preparada, pero creo que esta vez ha sido de verdad.

Luego se puso a llorar, si estaba actuando que le den 10 Oscars


----------



## Furymundo (28 Mar 2022)

asi no se pega
FAKE

son actores y estan acostumbrados a fingir.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

Sea montaje o no, Will Smith ha quedado como un parguelazo:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> En esos eventos, el que haga algo que reviente la escaleta no vuelve a rodar ni un anuncio de pipas.



A menos que sea del colectivo del abecedario o del colectivo multiétnico, claro. Entonces como si le metes fuego a todo, te reirán las gracias.


----------



## alvapost (28 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que no está preparado y además es una galleta bien dada. Se te va la lengua con un problema que tiene mi mujer, a mí se me va la mano. A ver quién es el listo que vacila ahora con eso.....


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

kdkilo dijo:


> te aseguro que la gente que lucha contra enfermedades mentales como una depresion no tiene las fuerzas para hacer eso.




No tienes ni idea de lo que es una depresión, hablas por hablar. Una depresión se da por ansiedad, y la ansiedad se da por miedo e indefensión frente a amenazas que no controlas o sabes afrontar. Un depresivo es un ser peligroso, alguien que puede hacer un Columbine en cualquier momento, no todos se matan ellos mismos.

Que bocazas sois, che....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

trusk dijo:


> Para mi 100% real, quien usaria y avergonzaria a su propia mujer para hacer una broma? Que gana Will haciendo esto en una gala tan nwo como los oscars?
> 
> El presentador se equivocó y recibio su merecido, accion/reacción, que se joda.



Joder, pues si por una broma (de muy mal gusto, por cierto) se lleva esa (bien merecida) hostia, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que Will le haría al que se follase a su mujer...

...ooooooooooooh wait........


----------



## Louis Renault (28 Mar 2022)

kdkilo dijo:


> te aseguro que la gente que lucha contra enfermedades mentales como una depresion no tiene las fuerzas para hacer eso.



Para ir a la gala a lucir vestido tuvo fuerzas. Levantarse e irse en directo pudiera haberlo hecho igualmente.


----------



## Patronio (28 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Eso es *RACISMO* porque ha pegado a un negro.
> 
> Está claro...



Solo es racismo si el que pega es blanco.


----------



## superloki (28 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, pues si por una broma (de muy mal gusto, por cierto) se lleva esa (bien merecida) hostia, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que Will le haría al que se follase a su mujer...
> 
> ...ooooooooooooh wait........



De hecho, esa va a ser una de las bromas que más se oigan a partir de ahora. A ver como se lo toma el caballero blanco... digoooo caballero negro. Bromear sobre la calvicie de su mujer no está permitido, pero follársela si...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> No pillo la broma de llamarla jiojoe



De buen rollo no.

Hace años se rodó una película "controvertida" llamada G.I. Jane, donde Demi Moore hacía de soldado. La parte "controvertida" es que para ése papel se rapó la cabeza (hablamos de finales de los 90, antes de los pelos de colores y los rapados imposibles).

Lo que Chris Rock dice es una referencia a una futura película "G.I. Jane 2", ya que Jada ya tiene la cabeza "rapada" para la ocasión.

Teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una enfermedad, me parece de mal gusto. Pero teniendo en cuenta que Jada ha tenido la polla de otro en su boca, Will lo que tendría que haber hecho es haberla dejado hace años. Y aun así, al ser la madre de sus dos hijos, esa hostia también la veo legitimada.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De buen rollo no.
> 
> Hace años se rodó una película "controvertida" llamada G.I. Jane, donde Demi Moore hacía de soldado. La parte "controvertida" es que para ése papel se rapó la cabeza (hablamos de finales de los 90, antes de los pelos de colores y los rapados imposibles).
> 
> ...



Vale, gracias, ya pillo la broma.
Pero la Jada esa, la mujer del Will, ¿está enferma?


----------



## el ejpertoc (28 Mar 2022)

HvK dijo:


> Casi no se nota que estaba preparado. He visto montajes de las mariconas y putillas de Sálvame más creíbles que esta cosa.



Ha sido improvisado.

Si llega a estar preparado, el presentador hubiera sido un tío blanco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

No pasa nada  encantado de ayudar.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (28 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> No pillo la broma de llamarla jiojoe



Habla sobre G.I.Jane 2, G.I.Jane es una peli con una protagonista calva, como la mujer de Will Smith:







En español la película se llama La Teniente O'Neil


----------



## L'omertá (28 Mar 2022)

¡Ah vale! La "enfermedad" es que se está quedando calva, (veo por ahí)
yayayayayayaya....


----------



## L'omertá (28 Mar 2022)

Voy a pedir la baja y una paga, resulta que estoy "enfermo" desde los 20 y yo sin saberlo.


----------



## rsaca (28 Mar 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Solo es racismo si el que pega es blanco.



Entonces un chino pegando a un negro no es racismo?


----------



## ayton (28 Mar 2022)

100% real. No fake.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Vale, gracias, ya pillo la broma.
> Pero la Jada esa, la mujer del Will, ¿está enferma?



Al parecer tiene alopecia.

Aqui viene mi interpretación personal, y puedo estar muy equivocado: Hace años que se ha puesto de moda usar extensiones "semipermanentes" entre los negros. Lo que hacen es "coser" pelo falso al pelo verdadero. Entre eso y las trencitas apretadísimas ("cornrows") que se hacen te van jodiendo el cuero cabelludo y puedes ver a muchas negras con entradas que no son normales. Tampoco sería su culpa, pues a ver quien se pone a ver los efectos secundarios de todo lo que hace (si fuera así ni se maquillaba).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Voy a pedir la baja y una paga, resulta que estoy "enfermo" desde los 20 y yo sin saberlo.



¿Eres multicultural, etniano, o del abecedario? Si la respuesta es "no", te jodes.

Lo importante no es lo que hagas o lo que te pase, sino la comunidad a la que pertenezcas.

Cualquiera diría que hay un trato discriminatorio si no fuera porque eres blanco.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Mar 2022)

Jajaja, han llenado los Óscar de multiculturalidad y claro. Es un gran reflejo de lo que pasa en la sociedad:

- Mantienes una sociedad blanca: Utopía.
- Sociedad blanca con poca multiculturalidad: Se puede mantener una normalidad con esfuerzo.
- Sociedad llena de negros: Distopía africana.

Y si no lo creéis es porque no habéis visto la evolución, por ejemplo, de París. ¡Qué desgracia lo que ha ocurrido en esa capital, por Dios!.


----------



## Phoenician (28 Mar 2022)

alvapost dijo:


> Yo creo que no está preparado y además es una galleta bien dada. Se te va la lengua con un problema que tiene mi mujer, a mí se me va la mano. A ver quién es el listo que vacila ahora con eso.....



Al que se le va la lengua es un ignorante: no sabe que tiene alopecia la mujer.

Si todos reaccionaramos con violencia ante la ignorancia esto sería la ley de la selva.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Al que se le va la lengua es un ignorante: no sabe que tiene alopecia la mujer.
> 
> Si todos reaccionaramos con violencia ante la ignorancia esto sería la ley de la selva.



Will Smith hubiera quedado como un señor si se acerca, hace como quien le va a dar una hostia, y le dice algo así como "No te voy a dar la hostia que te mereces porque no le pego a subnormales, pero mi mujer tiene una enfermedad y lo esta pasando mal. Dicho ésto, la próxima vez que te dirijas a ella vas a tener que ir con el DNI colgado de la oreja para que te reconozcan. Ahora puedes disculparte o te demuestro lo del DNI".


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2022)

Bien hecho


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Mar 2022)

es falso todo
el año pasado no tuvieron audiencia
los judios de hollywood han puesto a dos golems a pegarse para llamar la atencion


----------



## Phoenician (28 Mar 2022)

*Keep your fucking cock outside my wife's mouth!!!*

Will es un cuckold ignorante, aparte de un negro violento. That's all.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Mar 2022)

Negros haciendo negradas.... 

La violencia siempre ha sido su bastión.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

Cosas de negros...


----------



## M4rk (28 Mar 2022)

¿A qué se dedican estos dos? 
¿No eran actores? 
Oh wait...


----------



## Antiparras (28 Mar 2022)

bastante cutre, prefiero el original


----------



## gromenauer (28 Mar 2022)

Bien podria ser parte fake y parte real.

Que estaba pactao que el Rock se meteria con el Principito y este tendria una reaccion, y a montar un numero entre los dos. 

El presentador improvisó, y el guión se fué al traste. El Will aprovechó la situación y cabreo para meterle una ostia a mano abierta. Que doliese, pero no tanto como a puño cerrao que podria tumbarlo.

Y todos felices, subida de audiencia siendo "una gran noche en la historia de la television".


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (28 Mar 2022)

Cosas de niggas.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Mar 2022)

yimi dijo:


>


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

El negro tiene malas pulgas, aquí también le dio el toque a un idiota.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pan y circo pa tontos leídos que se creen hinteleuales por ver 4 pelis de Nerfli al anyo.



Er circo de antê ê er Nerfli de aora, shikiyo.


----------



## ahondador (28 Mar 2022)

El tio se ha pasado la vida cachondeandose y viene ahora a ponerse afectado.
Sino que le digan a Carlton.
Menudo hipocritazo el smith ese


----------



## Tzadik (28 Mar 2022)

Montaje clarisimo, es un insulto a la inteligencia. 



Les ha faltado que el humorista fuera blanco para completarlo mejor... hombre negro valiente defiende a la mujer utilizando la violencia.


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (28 Mar 2022)

Al menos se vé:
- Un ataque machista, al meterse con una mujer, cosificándola y recurriendo a la mujercalvofobia. En españa serían un par de años de talego.
- Un ataque racista, un ngro ha sido abofeteado.
- Otro ataque racista, han insultado a la mujera de otro ngro.
- Un ataque machista heteropatriarcal imperdonable, salir en defensa de la dama, pudiendo ser ella la que le fostie. Mansplaining, patriarcado, ninguneo, etc. Diez años de cárcel.

Menos mal que todos tienen Carta Blanca por ser ngrs, jijiji.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Al que se le va la lengua es un ignorante: no sabe que tiene alopecia la mujer.
> 
> Si todos reaccionaramos con violencia ante la ignorancia esto sería la ley de la selva.



Chris Rock tiene es tipo de humor, no es la primera vez que hace chistes pesados,

a Will Smith se le fue la pinza, para mi que se ha pasado un poco con la testo en TRT y le ha dado "roid rage".


----------



## notorius.burbujo (28 Mar 2022)

si os creeis esto es que jamas habias oegado a nadie, y jamas habias recibido un puñetazo. Detector de betas y perdedores perfecto. Es imposible mantener las manos atras si te golpean la cara, y es imposible no tener el cuerpo rigido tanto el que golpea como el que lo recibe. Es algo instintivo, no se puede controlar.

Estos estan totalmente relajados, eso es imposible incluso con entrenamiento. Solo las facciones de la cara se notarian un huevo, y mas aun si fuese fortuito. Los actores pueden actuar porque operan en un entorno controlado. 

Menudos pringaos estais hechos algunos, madre de Dios.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (28 Mar 2022)

Will Smith no deja de ser buen actor. Los jerifaltes le han dicho (solo a él) que monte ese numerito, con lo cual nadie se lo espera y el realismo es excelente. Luego a toro pasado, le cuentan la película (nunca mejor dicho) a Chris Rock, le dan un sobrecete, la audiencia aumenta y todos contentos.


----------



## vienedelejos (28 Mar 2022)

La broma es más simple que el mecanismo que un botijo pero vamos, es totalmente light comparada con burradas que se han soltado en los Óscar y los Globos de Oro otros años. Es más: hasta se podría decir que con la misma se quita hierro de forma hasta amable al problema de alopecia de Jada. Problema que todo el mundo conoce porque ella misma se ha ocupado de hacerlo público a través de las redes sociales.

Will Smith tampoco parece verlo mal en un primer momento, pues cuando Chris Rock suelta el chiste, se ve como se lo toma a risa. Pero, ojo, a la esposa claramente no le hace ninguna gracia. Cuando Smith se da cuenta de la cara que pone ella, es cuando como el buen calzonazos reconocido que es, se levanta para liarla a lo cromagnon y así ganar puntos delante de la Pinkett. Que sabemos que él cree que le hacen falta.

Nada que no se haya visto durante décadas en el mundo de la noche, cuando la Jessy le decía al Jonathan que el tío aquél de la barra la había mirado con cara de guarro y que a ver qué pensaba hacer al respecto. Pues no hay palizas que han comenzado así.


----------



## Scire (28 Mar 2022)

Le habrán dicho desde la organización:

-Will, vamos a hacer una cosa. El humorista humilla en público a tu mujer y tú te levantas y le calientas la cara.

-Uf, pero podría destruir mi carrera...

-Humillar en público a tu mujer, Will. ¿No te merece la pena?

-Vale, pero humilladla bien.


----------



## CommiePig (28 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Eso es *RACISMO* porque ha pegado a un negro.
> 
> Está claro...



Si negro, pega a negro, no es racismo

o negro pega a blanquito, tampoco lo es


----------



## notorius.burbujo (28 Mar 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Los que compran esto deben ser los mismos que compraron los tres picotazos.



No hay otra opcion, no se puede ser tan subnormal.


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No se te queda esa sonrisa si te sueltan *ese guantazo*. Al menos se te pasa durante la ostia. Es totalmente fake.



Eso seria como dices si hubiese sido sorpresivo, que no es este caso. Ten en cuenta que desde que se levanta el uil smit va pausadamente hasta donde esta el humorista ... hay tiempo suficiente para apañarte como vas a reaccionar durante la hostia despues ...

No tengo muy claro que sea feic


----------



## bsnas (28 Mar 2022)

Nigga moment.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (28 Mar 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1002822



CommiePig dijo:


> Si negro, pega a negro, no es racismo
> 
> o negro pega a blanquito, tampoco lo es



Conclusión, negro puede pegar siempre.


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Eso seria como dices si hubiese sido sorpresivo, que no es este caso. Ten en cuenta que desde que se levanta el uil smit va pausadamente hasta donde esta el humorista ... hay tiempo suficiente para apañarte como vas a reaccionar durante la hostia despues ...
> 
> No tengo muy claro que sea feic



Es falsísimo. Primero, el sonido no es un "plas", que es lo que haría una mano abierta contra la piel. Es más bien un "pof", o sea, contra el traje. En segundo lugar, a ti, cuando te dan una hostia con la mano abierta y conecta, luego te frotas la cara y no te ríes. Y más con la supuesta "fuerza" con la que se la "dio". Pero Chris se queda como si nada.

Es falso. Necesitan audiencia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Mar 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> Si negro, pega a negro, no es racismo
> 
> o negro pega a blanquito, tampoco lo es



Si "facha" pega a "rojo" no es delito, pero si "rojo" pega a "facha" sí lo es.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Mar 2022)

Tan real como el COVIC y el 11S.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Mar 2022)

Tsunami kakunal cerebral. Pobre Chris Rock, con lo gracioso y simpático que es.


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es falsísimo. Primero, el sonido no es un "plas", que es lo que haría una mano abierta contra la piel. Es más bien un "pof", o sea, contra el traje. En segundo lugar, a ti, cuando te dan una hostia con la mano abierta y conecta,* luego te frotas la cara* y no te ríes.



Si ante esa situacion planificas como vas a reaccionar (ten encuenta que es actor) puede ser que se te escape ese detalle. Ten encuenta que al fin y al cabo está actuando ...
Por muy buena que sea una actuacion nunca va a ser una situacion real. Siempre hay pequeños detalles que descubren el pastel.

Que por otra parte no quito lo que dices, que sea todo feic y no busquen nada mas que audiencias. Los anglos culturalmente estan bajo mínimos, terminator 7, la matanzas de texas 8 ...

Simplemente no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es falso todo
> el año pasado no tuvieron audiencia
> los judios de hollywood han puesto a dos golems a pegarse para llamar la atencion



Siempre en mi equipo. Nunca disappointeando, siempre winrareando.


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Si ante esa situacion planificas como vas a reaccionar (ten encuenta que es actor) puede ser que se te escape ese detalle. Ten encuenta que al fin y al cabo está actuando ...
> Por muy buena que sea una actuacion nunca va a ser una situacion real. Siempre hay pequeños detalles que descubren el pastel.
> 
> Que por otra parte no quito lo que dices, que sea todo feic y no busquen nada mas que audiencias. Los anglos culturalmente estan bajo mínimos, terminator 7, la matanzas de texas 8 ...
> ...



Ya, bueno. Por eso se ríe antes y después.







Yo no me creo casi nada de lo que sale por la tele, y menos si tiene estos mimbres. Esto está preparadísimo.


----------



## Macho Camacho (28 Mar 2022)

Tengo entendido que este tipo de retrasmisiones en directo, llevan siempre un delay de 20,30 segundos para poder controlar cosas asi, se me hace rarisimo que no sea fake.


----------



## Arnicio (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es falsísimo. Primero, el sonido no es un "plas", que es lo que haría una mano abierta contra la piel. Es más bien un "pof", o sea, contra el traje. En segundo lugar, a ti, cuando te dan una hostia con la mano abierta y conecta, luego te frotas la cara y no te ríes. Y más con la supuesta "fuerza" con la que se la "dio". Pero Chris se queda como si nada.
> 
> Es falso. Necesitan audiencia.



Y no solo eso-esa bofetada por el sonido deja marca-


----------



## skinnyemail (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> *Ya, bueno. Por eso se ríe antes y después.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no significa nada. Como te he dicho antes son dos actores. Nunca sabras hasta donde llegó lo planificado, lo improvisado, si solo actua uno, si son los dos, si empieza uno solo y acaban actuando los dos y tan amigos al final...



No te fias de la tele ... haces bien


----------



## jotace (28 Mar 2022)

Yo pensaba que las mujeres empoderadas no necesitaban caballeros andantes que dieran la cara por ellas.
Además compararte con un personaje famoso y de fortaleza no debería ser ofensivo.


Menos mal que es entre negros, si el abofeteador fuera blanco se lia bien liada.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Mar 2022)

Los que creais que eso no es guion, es que sois aun mas subnormales que los negros. Y ya es decir


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

¿Os habeis fijado en la cara de la mujer cuando uil smith grita ...?
¿Ella es actriz tambien, sabe lo que se llevan entre mano los dos ..?


----------



## WasP (28 Mar 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Yo pensaba que las mujeres empoderadas no necesitaban caballeros andantes que dieran la cara por ellas.
> Además compararte con un personaje famoso y de fortaleza no debería ser ofensivo.
> 
> 
> Menos mal que es entre negros, si el abofeteador fuera blanco se lia bien liada.



La reacción de Will es una cagada. Pero burlarse de la alopecia de su mujer delante de millones de personas también lo es. Por tanto, la cagada la inicia Chris Rock... y no he visto que se haya disculpado por ahora.


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Eso no significa nada. Como te he dicho antes son dos actores. Nunca sabras hasta donde llegó lo planificado, lo improvisado, si solo actua uno, si son los dos, si empieza uno solo y acaban actuando los dos y tan amigos al final...
> 
> 
> 
> No te fias de la tele ... haces bien



Yo lo que sé es que el 95% de lo que aparece en la pantalla es mentira. Y más cuando viene de una gente cuyo oficio es fingir y mentir. Es lógico que dude de todo, y sano. Hace treinta años no habría escudriñado estas cosas, pero ahora, con lupa. Y que en algún momento puedo estar equivocado. Pero sé que el 95% de las veces voy a estar en lo cierto.

No miren estas mierdas. Eso es lo que precisamente quieren estos payasos.

¿Se acuerdan del circo? ¿Cuando un payaso le daba una bofetada al otro y el otro daba una palmada con las manos? Eso era un circo para niños. Esto es un circo para adultos. Y los mismos trucos funcionan.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Mar 2022)

Joder, pero si es falsísima esa hostia.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Mar 2022)

La cerda de su mujer comia nabo del rapero ese,y la pillaron.
Will "la perdono",lo "hablaron y tal"

Lo que seguro q no hablaron era de como disfrutaba la cerda cuando el rapero la ponia a 4 patas y las mamdas que le hacia.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (28 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Al parecer tiene alopecia.
> 
> Aqui viene mi interpretación personal, y puedo estar muy equivocado: Hace años que se ha puesto de moda usar extensiones "semipermanentes" entre los negros. Lo que hacen es "coser" pelo falso al pelo verdadero. Entre eso y las trencitas apretadísimas ("cornrows") que se hacen te van jodiendo el cuero cabelludo y puedes ver a muchas negras con entradas que no son normales. Tampoco sería su culpa, pues a ver quien se pone a ver los efectos secundarios de todo lo que hace (si fuera así ni se maquillaba).



Eso ya le pasó a Naomi Campbell por hacerse tantos peinados agresivos con el pelo.
Lo de la mujer de Will Smith he leído que es por algo autoinmune.
Si es cierto que lo de hacerse trenzas tan apretadas y peinados en los que cuelga mucho peso del cuero cabelludo puede provocar problemas de alopecias.


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Mar 2022)

Fake slap, de los preparados en el cine. Si le da una ostia a manoabierta le tira al suelo. Entre cómicos anda el juego. 
Pero eso sí, si se le ocurre a un blanco hacer eso, hoy le han fusilado.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (28 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Tu prefieres el olor a gitano



Calla podeguarro, cuando te laves y te quites de encima esa nube de piojos y liendres, hablamos.


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo lo que sé es que el 95% de lo que aparece en la pantalla es mentira. Y más cuando viene de una gente cuyo oficio es fingir y mentir. Es lógico que dude de todo, y sano. Hace treinta años no habría escudriñado estas cosas, pero ahora, con lupa. Y que en algún momento puedo estar equivocado. Pero sé que el 95% de las veces voy a estar en lo cierto.
> 
> No miren estas mierdas. Eso es lo que precisamente quieren estos payasos.
> 
> ¿Se acuerdan del circo? ¿Cuando un payaso le daba una bofetada al otro y el otro daba una palmada con las manos? Eso era un circo para niños. Esto es un circo para adultos. Y los mismos trucos funcionan.



Asi es.
Si voy a presenciar una situacion ficticia antes me tienen que avisar "las imagenes que van a ver es una actuacion, recreación ..." como hacen en la pelicula del video que te he puesto. Si no es asi yo puedo hacer una interpretacion de lo visto como crea conveniente, como está haciendo el autor del hilo. Y no me vale para nada que vaya una de las partes y me suelte al final de todo "todo ej mentira, somos amiguitos en verdad ..." a vacilar a tu puta madre hombre ...

Sinceramente, yo no se si podria tener una novia o mujer actriz tal como esta el patio ahora ...


----------



## Akira. (28 Mar 2022)

Para los que dicen que es falsa, este tipo ya era conocidillo por no ser lo que parece, sobre todo tras las cámaras, por lo visto tiene bastante mala hostia.

Nadie va volver al cine ni ver los Oscars por esto. La hostia se oye bien y la broma no ha tenido gracia y el tipo pues es lo que es. Allá cada uno lo que piense.


----------



## Coviban (28 Mar 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## jkaza (28 Mar 2022)

La calba no era la que le dijo en directo que le ponía los cuernos?


----------



## Phoenician (28 Mar 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> La cerda de su mujer comia nabo del rapero ese,y la pillaron.
> Will "la perdono",lo "hablaron y tal"
> 
> Lo que seguro q no hablaron era de como disfrutaba la cerda cuando el rapero la ponia a 4 patas y las mamdas que le hacia.



Las calvas son de los tirones de pelo de cuando el rapero la ponía en 4 y jugaban al vaquero de rodeo... Este Will es el cuckazo mayor del reino...


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El negro tiene malas pulgas, aquí también le dio el toque a un idiota.




Le trataba de dar un beso en la boca para hacer el chiste. Hay mucho payaso de periodista.




vienedelejos dijo:


> La broma es más simple que el mecanismo que un botijo pero vamos, es totalmente light comparada con burradas que se han soltado en los Óscar y los Globos de Oro otros años. Es más: hasta se podría decir que con la misma se quita hierro de forma hasta amable al problema de alopecia de Jada. Problema que todo el mundo conoce porque ella misma se ha ocupado de hacerlo público a través de las redes sociales.
> 
> Will Smith tampoco parece verlo mal en un primer momento, pues cuando Chris Rock suelta el chiste, se ve como se lo toma a risa. Pero, ojo, a la esposa claramente no le hace ninguna gracia. Cuando Smith se da cuenta de la cara que pone ella, es cuando como el buen calzonazos reconocido que es, se levanta para liarla a lo cromagnon y así ganar puntos delante de la Pinkett. Que sabemos que él cree que le hacen falta.
> 
> Nada que no se haya visto durante décadas en el mundo de la noche, cuando la Jessy le decía al Jonathan que el tío aquél de la barra la había mirado con cara de guarro y que a ver qué pensaba hacer al respecto. Pues no hay palizas que han comenzado así.




Un hombre debe defender a su mujer, ¿cierto? Si a su mujer no le gustan esos chistes porque se hunde psicológicamente, aunque a ti te hagan mucha gracia y seas un cachondo mental y todo lo que quieras, has de defenderla de ellos, más en público en los Oscars, millones de seguidores. ¿O vas a dejar que hagan memes de ella como Teniente O Neil cuando la mujer sufre por ello? Mejor que los hagan de ti soltándole la hostia al payaso.

Es bien sencillo de entender entre hombres, no creo que un resentido con las mujeres entienda nada de todo esto.


----------



## jkaza (28 Mar 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Las calvas son de los tirones de pelo de cuando el rapero la ponía en 4 y jugaban al vaquero de rodeo... Este Will es el cuckazo mayor del reino...



Es que hay bromitas que no se pueden hacer, como llamar calba a la parienta. Si lo hubiera llamado cuckazo seguro que se lo hubiese tomado mejor.

Da más vergüenza andar con una calba que con unos cuernos.


----------



## Segismunda (28 Mar 2022)

Yo en estos casos siempre digo lo mismo:

NEGRA SITUACIÓN / NEGRA SOLUCIÓN.

Por eso yo voy con los dos, no hace falta elegir. Ambos están en lo correcto.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (28 Mar 2022)

Su mujer tiene una mirada turbia, la ha tenido siempre.

A este tipo su pareja le ha hecho más mal que bien psicológicamente. Todo eso de airear su vida sexual, que se folle a un amigo del hijo, y que a lo mejor también se lo ha tirado el hijo (es bi, o a saber). La hija también.......
El único que ha salido parece normal es el de su primera pareja.

No sé, ves a Will y su cara lo dice todo. Es peor que un beta, es un don nadie.

El bofetón no sé si será un montaje, pero se va como con una actitud extraña. No tiene huevos.

Yo creo que no tiene huevos y en Hollywood todo el mundo lo sabe. Y le debe tener comida la cabeza.
Porque lo de la broma en los Oscar sobre su matrimonio......


¿No querían negros en la ceremonia? Ya los tienen.


----------



## Nagare1999 (28 Mar 2022)

Pues a mí me parece estupendo, ojalá cumpla el ejemplo en España y se respete más. Estoy a favor de la libertad de expresión, pero como toda libertad acarrea responsabilidades y consecuencias. Es un bofetón de puta, tampoco le ha intentado matar. Se podría haber echado talco antes, eso sí.


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Su mujer tiene una mirada turbia, la ha tenido siempre.
> 
> A este tipo su pareja le ha hecho más mal que bien psicológicamente. Todo eso de airear su vida sexual, que se folle a un amigo del hijo, y que a lo mejor también se lo ha tirado el hijo (es bi, o a saber). La hija también.......
> El único que ha salido parece normal es el de su primera pareja.
> ...



Exacto. Ya tienen los negros... Y sus negradas.


----------



## A.Daimiel (28 Mar 2022)

quedarse una mujer calva es una tragedia. Morirse un hombre al caer desde un andamio, gajes del oficio.


----------



## Nagare1999 (28 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Su mujer tiene una mirada turbia, la ha tenido siempre.
> 
> A este tipo su pareja le ha hecho más mal que bien psicológicamente. Todo eso de airear su vida sexual, que se folle a un amigo del hijo, y que a lo mejor también se lo ha tirado el hijo (es bi, o a saber). La hija también.......
> El único que ha salido parece normal es el de su primera pareja.
> ...



No creo que nadie se tire en la cienciología décadas sin algun tipo de complejo/secreto inconfesable.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Mar 2022)

Aqui hay tomate: 

" La amistad de ambos actores se remonta a 1995, cuando Chris Rock, recién salido de Saturday Night Live, apareció en la serie El Principe de Bel-Air. Chris y Will se conocen desde hace más de 20 años y siempre se han llevado muy bien, juntos han compartido fiestas, eventos familiares y celebraciones. Pero si no han pasado más tiempo juntos en los últimos 10 años fue porque* Chris y Jada, que rodaron las tres películas de Madagascar juntos, se hicieron íntimos amigo*s. Con un matrimonio abierto, los Smith han reconocido que su pareja resiste por la comunicación y la confianza a pesar de las infidelidades. El pasado mes de septiembre, Will puso fin a años de especulaciones y rumores al revelar que él y Jada tienen una relación abierta. Aparentemente, ambos comenzaron a explorar la poligamia después de sentirse «miserables» y darse cuenta que «algo tenía que cambiar» en su pareja. Entre los muchos rumores que circularon se supo que Rock mantuvo un idilio con Jada durante el tiempo que grabaron Madagascar. "

Will Smith y Jada, un matrimonio abierto desde hace 25 años


----------



## Marvelita (28 Mar 2022)

menudo teatro.

A la que se da la vuelta se esta medio riendo.

Si no hubiera sido un teatro de inmediato no le habrian dado el oscar

Teatro, porque el otro no denuncia. Realmente eso en EEUU es un caso facil hasta para un becario...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (28 Mar 2022)

Un White Knight de libro.

Ahora, le va a costar cara su defensa a ultranza de las mujeres, por tonto. Todo esto lo ha hecho el feminismo. Está bien visto defenderlas y que el macho saque el instinto animal de dentro para pegar al machista.

Vaya espectáculo ha dado el imbécil.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Mar 2022)

BASTANTE COMPLETO:


----------



## Murray's (28 Mar 2022)

El colega negrito de pablo motox


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

A los oscars le quedan dos telediarios. A no ser que llamen la proxima vez a verdaderos ejpertos en la materia como belen esteban, matamoros, JJ vazquez ...


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Mar 2022)

Los Oscar se emitirán con un retardo de segundos para poder censurarlos


La CBS usará el mismo sistema en los Grammy tras el escándalo de la Super Bowl La academia de cine teme que la artimaña se utilice para cortar discursos reivindicativos



www.lavozdegalicia.es






*Los Oscar se emitirán con un retardo de segundos para poder censurarlos*


En 2005 eran sinceros.


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2022)

Supongo que todo el mundo ve que está preparado


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (28 Mar 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Exacto.
> Ahora el burro de Will se ha jodido la imagen por ir haciendo de white knight.



Cierto,
Ha bajado su caché y reputación de manera irreparable por esos segundos de actuación
Me parecía real, pero no sé


----------



## Knight who says ni (28 Mar 2022)

Claramente es un montaje. Si fuera real le hubiera disparado con una pipa en horizontal con el suelo.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Aqui hay tomate:
> 
> " La amistad de ambos actores se remonta a 1995, cuando Chris Rock, recién salido de Saturday Night Live, apareció en la serie El Principe de Bel-Air. Chris y Will se conocen desde hace más de 20 años y siempre se han llevado muy bien, juntos han compartido fiestas, eventos familiares y celebraciones. Pero si no han pasado más tiempo juntos en los últimos 10 años fue porque* Chris y Jada, que rodaron las tres películas de Madagascar juntos, se hicieron íntimos amigo*s. Con un matrimonio abierto, los Smith han reconocido que su pareja resiste por la comunicación y la confianza a pesar de las infidelidades. El pasado mes de septiembre, Will puso fin a años de especulaciones y rumores al revelar que él y Jada tienen una relación abierta. Aparentemente, ambos comenzaron a explorar la poligamia después de sentirse «miserables» y darse cuenta que «algo tenía que cambiar» en su pareja. Entre los muchos rumores que circularon se supo que Rock mantuvo un idilio con Jada durante el tiempo que grabaron Madagascar. "
> 
> Will Smith y Jada, un matrimonio abierto desde hace 25 años



Al final las relaciones abiertas no funcionan,

parece un ataque de cuernos de Will
   

A la mujer se la habrá follado hasta el de mantenimiento


----------



## alexforum (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Al final las relaciones abiertas no funcionan,
> 
> parece un ataque de cuernos de Will
> 
> ...



No funciona si eres un maromo normal y corriente, porque cualquier tio de entrada lo va a tener muy chungo para follar igual o mas que su mujer... a no ser que... que seas un tio con toda la pasta y fama como Will Smith que podra pincharse a la que quiera.


----------



## Murray's (28 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Supongo que todo el mundo ve que está preparado



Es que está preparado. Todo esto no es más que una idea de los jefes judios de jollygud, el mensaje de will smith es que todas las mujeres son bonitas da igual sean gordas, feas, calvas,bajitas, viejas , o de color, todas son estupendas y como te metas con algunas de ellas vendrá un negro de casi 1'90 como will smith a partirte la cara


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Asi es.
> Si voy a presenciar una situacion ficticia antes me tienen que avisar "las imagenes que van a ver es una actuacion, recreación ..." como hacen en la pelicula del video que te he puesto. Si no es asi yo puedo hacer una interpretacion de lo visto como crea conveniente, como está haciendo el autor del hilo. Y no me vale para nada que vaya una de las partes y me suelte al final de todo "todo ej mentira, somos amiguitos en verdad ..." a vacilar a tu puta madre hombre ...
> 
> Sinceramente, *yo no se si podria tener una novia o mujer actriz *tal como esta el patio ahora ...



Sólo si quiere tener cuernos o divorcio con una probabilidad del 99'99%.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Mar 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece estupendo, ojalá cumpla el ejemplo en España y se respete más. Estoy a favor de la libertad de expresión, pero como toda libertad acarrea responsabilidades y consecuencias. Es un bofetón de puta, tampoco le ha intentado matar. Se podría haber echado talco antes, eso sí.



meneame es por ahi, flanders ---->
y ahora, directo al ignore


----------



## notorius.burbujo (28 Mar 2022)

estoy preocupado al ver a tanto burbujo creerse esta mierda. Si nos engañan en esto pueden hacerlo con cualquier cosa. Miedo me dan los deep fakes.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

Este hilo es buenísimo para hacer una estadística de retrasados mentales.


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Los Oscar se emitirán con un retardo de segundos para poder censurarlos
> 
> 
> La CBS usará el mismo sistema en los Grammy tras el escándalo de la Super Bowl La academia de cine teme que la artimaña se utilice para cortar discursos reivindicativos
> ...



Pues el pais no ha mencionado nada de eso a proposito de lo de ayer, ni siquiera de pasada.
que cosas ...


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Al final las relaciones abiertas no funcionan,
> 
> parece un ataque de cuernos de Will
> 
> ...



Esto es tan cierto ahora como cuando Jada fue follada.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Mar 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> menudo teatro.
> 
> A la que se da la vuelta se esta medio riendo.
> 
> ...



es teatro cantosisimo, que haya miles de usuarios ahora mismo en reddit que se lo han tragao es de una subhumanidad tremenda

esta clarisimo que necesitamos 2 planetas
uno para humanos y otro para el que se traga mierda como esta sin pestañear


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Fake slap, de los preparados en el cine. Si le da una ostia a manoabierta le tira al suelo. Entre cómicos anda el juego.
> Pero eso sí, si se le ocurre a un blanco hacer eso, hoy le han fusilado.



Además, fíjese en la postura y el ademán de Smith.







Demasiado perfecto como para que no sea falso. Parece que está haciendo un kata de kárate.


----------



## Bartleby (28 Mar 2022)

Empiezan los chistes malos. Si Will Smith no hubiese hecho el idiota hoy todo el mundo pensaría que lo de su mujer era por estilismo, sin más


----------



## notorius.burbujo (28 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que está preparado. Todo esto no es más que una idea de los jefes judios de jollygud, el mensaje de will smith es que todas las mujeres son bonitas da igual sean gordas, feas, calvas,bajitas, viejas , o de color, todas son estupendas y como te metas con algunas de ellas vendrá un negro de casi 1'90 como will smith a partirte la cara



yo hago otra lectura. Llevan tiempo pretendiendo que los hombres defiendan a las mujeres de forma violenta. Esto no es casual, ya llevan unos meses con la campaña.


----------



## MasMax (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Este hilo es buenísimo para hacer una estadística de retrasados mentales.



Un actor sabe dar una bofetada sin que haga daño, aun así no deja de ser lo que es.
hale, dale vueltas ... si es eso a lo que te refieres


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Además, fíjese en la postura y el ademán de Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la bofetada es falsa pero eso no significa que la situacion sea falsa amego


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 Mar 2022)

Nigros haciendo cosas de Nigros, son de mecha corta , da igual la pasta que hayan ganado , son incapaces de dejar de dar la nota y meter la pata,


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Mar 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es teatro cantosisimo, que haya miles de usuarios ahora mismo en reddit que se lo han tragao es de una subhumanidad tremenda
> 
> esta clarisimo que necesitamos 2 planetas
> uno para humanos y otro para el que se traga mierda como esta sin pestañear



Pues los mismos que se tragan que el hombre ha ido a la Luna, el lolocausto, el 11s o el Covid.


----------



## Merluzo (28 Mar 2022)

hohohoho Un "nigga moment" de manual.


----------



## Bartleby (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Además, fíjese en la postura y el ademán de Smith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No solo es eso.

Fijaos en la posición que adopta Chris Rock mientras Will Smith se dirige , sabe que le va a soltar un guantazo, se pone en posición de recibirlo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (28 Mar 2022)

MasMax dijo:


>


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> la bofetada es falsa pero eso no significa que la situacion sea falsa amego



Si la bofetada es falsa, la situación es falsa. Esto es una hostia:


----------



## parcifal (28 Mar 2022)

@calopez aprueba este hilo y a todos los que defiendan a los/las/les calvas/as/es.

Es un caso claro de interseccionalidad y de opresiones cruzadas.

#freecalvs


----------



## Funci-vago (28 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## golden graham (28 Mar 2022)

He leido que la calva se tiro tambien a Chris Rock y por eso el bofeton. La mujer se ha tirado hasta el apuntador


----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Si la bofetada es falsa, la situación es falsa. Esto es una hostia:



No estas entendiendo nada de lo que te estoy diciendo macho ...
lo de will smit ..."me cago en tu puta madre, voy a darte una bofetada para humillarte delante de todos, pero como soy actor y para eviarme lios voy a dartela sin hacerte daño que se como darla ..."
ahora?


----------



## GatoAzul (28 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> No pillo la broma de llamarla jiojoe



Veo que ya le contestaron.
El problema viene de antes. La prensa y algún que otro "comediante" lleva tiempo insinuando que Smith es un cornudo.
Y aunque tanto él como su esposa llevan tiempo intentando normalizar el tema para que los dejen tranquilos no lo han logrado.
Ella llegó a decir que había tenido un desliz con un rapero australiano (aunque de forma irónica).
Smith llegó a decir que tenían un relación abierta (de forma irónica también). 
Nada les ha resultado, y lo uno ha llevado a lo otro. Eso se suma a los problemas que cada uno tiene en su propia casa a diario criando a sus hijos y siendo famosos.
El precio de la fama y las consecuencias de la politización de todo. 
A veces los padres por no poder luchar abiertamente contra el sistema, se hacen "partícipes" del propio sistema intentando luchar contra ello desde otro ángulo.


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

trellat dijo:


> No estas entendiendo nada de lo que te estoy diciendo macho ...
> lo de will smit ..."me cago en tu puta madre, voy a darte una bofetada para humillarte delante de todos, pero como soy actor y para eviarme lios voy a dartela sin hacerte daño que se como darla ..."
> ahora?



Sí me había enterado de lo que me quería decir, es usted el que no se ha enterado de lo que he dicho yo.


----------



## MasMax (28 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1003060
> Ver archivo adjunto 1003061


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Mar 2022)

Negro comportandose como tal.

Los oscars han caido muy bajo, se han gitanizado/negrizado


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

debia decir "me cago en tu puta madre insecto digooo negro de mierda... voy a vengar la muerte de cacanao digo el insulto a mi mujer..."


----------



## adal86 (28 Mar 2022)

Eso está más preparado que la tortilla del Mercadona que me acabo de comer.

Para ser actor, no está muy conseguida la escena.

Ahora se hablará de los Óscar, de Will Smith, la gente se emocionará por tan estoica defensa de una mujer (ser de luz), volverá tito Will a estar en el candelero, lo llamarán los estudios para firmar más y más contratos, y, en definitiva, fluirá y fluirá el dinero, que al final es de lo que se trata.


----------



## Clorhídrico (28 Mar 2022)

Will Smith y Jada, un matrimonio abierto desde hace 25 años


Al margen de las infidelidades y demás crisis la relación se encuentra ahora en una de sus etapas más equilibradas



www.abc.es


----------



## parcifal (28 Mar 2022)

Que no exista un premio Óscar al mejor actor secundario calvo siempre me ha parecido discriminatorio.
A ver si con este gesto abrimos nuestras conciencias.

#alopecicospower


----------



## Bimbo (28 Mar 2022)

Will ha tenido mala suerte con la familia, el hijo es un travelo y la mujer es una calva adultera


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Mar 2022)

Resumen...

La mujer es literalmente una PCM

*PUTA Y CALVA*


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)

Qué risa, me han tumbado temporalmente la cuenta de YouTube por comentar sobre este asunto. Sin insultar ni nada. Sólo comentar los hechos y lo cuck y débil que es Smith. Ya sería la segunda vez que me la borran. No habrá una tercera, si lo hacen.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (28 Mar 2022)

El tortazo es pura coreografía, si un tio de 1.90 y 100 kilos te da un sopapo, caes al suelo, este ni se menea, esta coreografiado.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Mar 2022)

Pintan calvas

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Renegato (28 Mar 2022)

Todos los años la gente se quejaba de que los Oscars eran "so white", esto era lo que querían


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Mar 2022)

Os pierden las ganas de que sea real para poder rajar de lo violentos que son los negros y todo eso. Por eso dejáis que os cuelen un simple gag obviamente guionizado y planificado de antemano.


----------



## Akira. (28 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

El affaire entre Jada Pinkett y Chris Rock, el origen de la enemistad de Will Smith y el humorista


La actriz y el presentador de los Oscar coincidieron en tres películas y la complicidad entre ellos era evidente, por lo que se habló de un romance.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## DonManuel (28 Mar 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Will Smith y Jada, un matrimonio abierto desde hace 25 años
> 
> 
> Al margen de las infidelidades y demás crisis la relación se encuentra ahora en una de sus etapas más equilibradas
> ...



Relación abierta: ella se folla a todo dios, incluidos amigos de su hijo, y Will Smith no puede decir nada. Adolescentes se pueden correr en el culo de tu mujer sin tu consentimiento, pero no hagas un chiste de su calva.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (28 Mar 2022)

will acaba de hechar por tierra toda su carrera y su futuro como actor.


----------



## Sanctis (28 Mar 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> will acaba de hechar por tierra toda su carrera y su futuro como actor.



Seguramente ...

Todo, absolutamente todo, hasta las comas y los puntos que el presentador de este tipo de eventos interpreta, está preparado.

Parecéis mongos creyendoos todo.


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (28 Mar 2022)

Josred dijo:


> Exacto. Eso es.
> 
> Pero vamos, el guantazo no estaba planeado.



al ignore por infiltrado


----------



## 01001 (28 Mar 2022)

Le aplicó el método Williams.


----------



## KojónPrieto (28 Mar 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Oscar al mejor corto



Y al mejor actor de reparto.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Mar 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> A Smith le preocupa más sacar el nombre de su mujer de la boca de otro que sacar la polla de un hombre de la boca de su mujer



¿Y eso? No estoy puesto en los saraos de Hollywood, ¿Es cuck Will Smith?


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

La clásica guantá con la mano abierta.

No falla para quitarle las tonterías a otro de golpe... Aunque sea echando por tierra la reputación de uno..

Qué manera de quedar como un animal ante millones de personas...


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que fue de negro a negro, que si llega a ser un blanco el de la broma habrían dicho que era racismo.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Norbat (28 Mar 2022)

Yo, conspiranoico como soy,también pienso que está todo guionizado. Estamos hablando de actores, es su trabajo. ¿ Quiénes mejor que ellos para montar un teatro?


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Yo, conspiranoico como soy,también pienso que está todo guionizado. Estamos hablando de actores, es su trabajo. ¿ Quiénes mejor que ellos para montar un teatro?



No actúan tan bien...


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Además para despejar cualquier duda Will al recibir el premio minutos después pidió disculpas a la academia


----------



## Gothaus (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## trellat (28 Mar 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> will acaba de hechar por tierra toda su carrera y su futuro como actor.



No creas, luego se puso a llorar, un tiarron como él, con los huevos pelaos ... es lo que toca, todo en orden.

Yo vivi esto en su dia y fue el no va más amigos


Un español llevandose un oscar,* un español en la cuspide del mundo.*
Es triste en lo que se ha convertido todo eso ahora ...


----------



## CommiePig (28 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que está preparado. Todo esto no es más que una idea de los jefes judios de jollygud, el mensaje de will smith es que todas las mujeres son bonitas da igual sean gordas, feas, calvas,bajitas, viejas , o de color, todas son estupendas y como te metas con algunas de ellas vendrá un negro de casi 1'90 como will smith a partirte la cara



el efecto narcótico de la fama en las mujeres, es brutal


----------



## ciudadlibre (28 Mar 2022)

que hostia, que hostia que diria doña rita


----------



## Sergey Vodka (28 Mar 2022)

Negroc pegando a progrec

BOOOOMMMM Shakalaka ...


----------



## 999999999 (28 Mar 2022)

Y aquí en el foro se hace mofa de los alopécicos...

Un lugar lleno de tarados hijosdeputa...


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

Hostia bien merecida, y real. Se la llevó y bien llevada.

Los foreros que lo niegan no deben haberse pegado en sus vidas. Es una guantá con la mano abierta, nada más.

Lo peor fue ver a Will llorando por la presión después. Pero no pidió perdón. Todo esto le va a beneficiar. 

De hecho el meme ese va a sustituir al de Batman y Robin. Ha hecho bien el Will, es blando pero ha hecho muy bien. Ya vale de payasos.


----------



## damnit (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Y eso? No estoy puesto en los saraos de Hollywood, ¿Es cuck Will Smith?



Su mujer se ha follado repetidamente a otro negro, es cuck nivel dios


----------



## Mark_ (28 Mar 2022)

Entre negros anda el juego.


----------



## djvan (28 Mar 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> ¿Ya están llevando sus costumbres al escenario en prime time? Supongo que cuando hizo boicot a los Oscars era porque tenía ganas de hacer cosas así.
> 
> Dentro de 20 años saldrán al escenario con machetes. Espero no perderme el espectáculo.



pues igual ve las galas más gente que ahora


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Hostia bien merecida, y real. Se la llevó y bien llevada.
> 
> Los foreros que lo niegan no deben haberse pegado en sus vidas. Es una guantá con la mano abierta, nada más.
> 
> ...



Que le va a beneficiar?

Otro borracho más en el foro...


----------



## Dula (28 Mar 2022)

La esposa era la que se tenía que haber levantado, haber ido al escenario y arrearle dos guantadas bien dadas a ese esperpento. Ahí sí que hubiera aplaudido. El tío ha hecho el payaso y su esposa ha quedado como una marioneta de él, ¿acaso no puede ella defenderse de los ataques de un tipajo y permite que sea su marido el que dé la cara por ella? Y encima se sentirá orgullosa de tener un tío que la defienda.


----------



## Bimbo (28 Mar 2022)

Will esta jodido si piensa que se va a acabar con las mofas por haber torteado a un nigga. Que tu mujer sea calva y ademas una zorra ninfomana es una fuente inagotable de chistes.


----------



## SineOsc (28 Mar 2022)

Injustificable, si se hubieran levantado e ido le hundían la carrera al del chiste pero ha quedado como un desequilibrado agresivo.

Y ni eso, que es un puto chiste, sales a recoger el oscar y le dices delante de todo el mundo que te ha decepcionado y le hundes también.

Ha quedado de desequilibrado y de agresivo, ademas pegar así por sorpresa es de debiles mentales, aunque para hacerlo en la gala de los oscar hace falta tenerlos cuadrados, eso si, a costa de tu reputación.

A mi esto me lo enseñó mi padre hace muchos años, no se trata del chiste sobre enfermedades, yo hice una critica muy legitima a su nueva mujer que me decía qué vestir o cómo peinarme, al parecer esta crítica fue suficiente para llevarme no una, si no dos que me dejaron en el suelo.

A los violentos con dos neuronas si les tocas la mujer es como tocarles a ellos, poco tiene que ver con la ética, si les pinchas un poco y encuentran una justificación te la sueltan, pero porque saben que tienen las de ganar, a vindiesel no se la sueltan.

Para mi, que ya sabía que estaba tocado moralmente, se me ha caido un mito, no esperaba que fuera tan grave, los hijos se habrán llevado varias como esa, e incluso la mujer si me apuras.


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

Josred dijo:


> Que le va a beneficiar?
> 
> Otro borracho más en el foro...




En una semana hablamos.

Qué lerdos sois. Ese va a ser el meme del resto del año.

Ha hecho lo correcto entre hombres, y lo sabéis. Pero como es negro a darle la vuelta a todo. Sois muy ridículos.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Mar 2022)

*Si fuera blanco estaria en la carcel.*


----------



## SineOsc (28 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Si fuera blanco estaria en la carcel.*



+1000 y se acaba la guerra y el covid de golpe en los medios.


----------



## alfamadrid (28 Mar 2022)

Hay que hincar la rodilla


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> will acaba de hechar por tierra toda su carrera y su futuro como actor.



Y tú has *h*echado el diccionario a la basura, por lo que se ve.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (28 Mar 2022)

Ahora van a cancelar al autor del tuit por ser blanco.


----------



## Cachopo (28 Mar 2022)

Dula dijo:


> La esposa era la que se tenía que haber levantado, haber ido al escenario y arrearle dos guantadas bien dadas a ese esperpento. Ahí sí que hubiera aplaudido. El tío ha hecho el payaso y su esposa ha quedado como una marioneta de él, ¿acaso no puede ella defenderse de los ataques de un tipajo y permite que sea su marido el que dé la cara por ella? Y encima se sentirá orgullosa de tener un tío que la defienda.



Pero de donde sales tu, de un mitin de podemos? Jaja


----------



## Burbujarras (28 Mar 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> ¿Ya están llevando sus costumbres al escenario en prime time? Supongo que cuando hizo boicot a los Oscars era porque tenía ganas de hacer cosas así.
> 
> Dentro de 20 años saldrán al escenario con machetes. Espero no perderme el espectáculo.





Josred dijo:


> Ya están llevando sus constumbres. Sólo era cuestión de tiempo.



Costumbres del patriarcado.

Más Duelistas de Ridley Scott, y el ridículo del honor y casta en el sistema patriarcal.

Y menos lloriqueos de The Daily Stormer.


----------



## DonManuel (28 Mar 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Su mujer se ha follado repetidamente a otro negro, es cuck nivel dios



Su mujer se ha follado repetidamente a medio barrio, incluidos amigos de su hijo. También se folló a Chris Rock. Es cuck nivel Dios de Multiversos.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Mar 2022)

Josred dijo:


> Es gilipollas por eso sonríe. La policía de los Ángeles estuvo al tanto de la agresión. El abofeteado no presento cargos (pudiendo haberlo hecho)



Que raro siendo USA, cuando se olvide va a presentar una demanda como un piano para coger una buena pasta.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 Mar 2022)

Doy un puñete así a la cara de alguien y cae redondo. O el negro mas alto es un blandengue o el locutor negro es una roca.


----------



## Seren (28 Mar 2022)

Llamo a su mujer calva joder, que menos que soltarle un guantazo al graciosillo


----------



## Josred (28 Mar 2022)

Will: el gua nai de blanca armadura 

Luchando contra la academia de opresores ..


----------



## Louis Renault (28 Mar 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Su mujer se ha follado repetidamente a medio barrio, incluidos amigos de su hijo. También se folló a Chris Rock. Es cuck nivel Dios de Multiversos.



Yo creo que a lo mejor piensa que su mujer le va a ver y tratar así como un Alfota, cuando le ha estado tratando toda la vida como un Betazo comiendo todo rabo negro que estuviera cerca.
W.Smith tiene un problemón grave de encoñamiento con la corneadora desde el monento que le salió gratis cornearle.
No entiendo como un tipo que puede follarse chortinas a pelito de 3 en 3 ha caído tan bajo, no de darle un bofetón a uno que se metió con su mujer, que es lo que haría un hombre normal por su mujer, madre, hermana o alguien de la familia, si no defenderla y jugarse su reputación, sin que lo mereciese.
Si tuvo ovarios para cornearle, que se hubiera defendido solita.
De hecho, se rio del chiste, pero cuando la calva le miró como diciendo "No vas a hacer nada calzonazos" es cuando salta y lo ahostia.
Fail de manginazo total que ha perdido el rumbo por un coño.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Mar 2022)

Sinceramente, si esto se generaliza, puede ser que alguna vez el agredido se defienda y el agresor termine cobrando a base de bien. Hay personal que no te lo esperas y tiene muy malas pulgas.


----------



## Louis Renault (28 Mar 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Doy un puñete así a la cara de alguien y cae redondo. O el negro mas alto es un blandengue o el locutor negro es una roca.



Es un bofetón a mano abierta, eso sí, el negrata chistoso hay que reconocerle aguante y profesionalidad.A mi me pega alguien un bofetón así y si no es mi madre le saco los higados o muero allí si no nos separan.Si es una tía me rio en su puta cara y no me da más.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Mar 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Injustificable, si se hubieran levantado e ido le hundían la carrera al del chiste pero ha quedado como un desequilibrado agresivo.
> 
> Y ni eso, que es un puto chiste, sales a recoger el oscar y le dices delante de todo el mundo que te ha decepcionado y le hundes también.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no sería el primero que piensa que tiene fácil lo de ganar y se lleva una sorpresa. Ir por la vida repartiendo guantazos tiene más riesgo del que se imaginan estos machitos. algunos mediometro pueden hacer mucha pupa y luego llegan lo lloros.


----------



## birdland (28 Mar 2022)

Da para mucho 
Si un tipo como ese actor , premiado , con profesionales dedicados a hacer de él una marca deseada por el público , y es capaz de eso …. Un negrata con menos luces que una patera que puede llegar a hacer si le rozas su Cadillac escalade ????


----------



## weyler (28 Mar 2022)

Esa gente por muy elegante que vista siempre sale a relucir su sangre de mono


----------



## Louis Renault (28 Mar 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Da para mucho
> Si un tipo como ese actor , premiado , con profesionales dedicados a hacer de él una marca deseada por el público , y es capaz de eso …. Un negrata con menos luces que una patera que puede llegar a hacer si le rozas su Cadillac escalade ????



Lo que suelen hacer de siempre, lo que pasa que ahora todos los niggas son como el tio de Will en el principe de Bel Air o hermanitas de la caridad mientras los blancos son miembros del KKK, maltratadores y violadores.


----------



## fyahball (28 Mar 2022)

negro negreando

vamos a ver, el tio tiene que aguantar que otros se follen al orco que eligió para tener hijos, uno de ellos le sale maricón perdido, la otra lesbiana, como una puta cabra todos

y no aguanta una broma sin mala intención

menudo planchabragas

a esa calva la dejo por muy madre de mis hijos que sea , a la puta calle puta

y a los hijos, si son maricones y salen haciendo extravagancias no van a ver ni un duro

un tio que le sobra pasta para hacer algo productivo, pero bastante tiene con no cagarse encima


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Mar 2022)

He repasado la escena de la bofetada varias veces en bucle y estoy en posición de AFIRMAR que ha sido TEATRO.

Fijaos bien en como el presentador mantiene las manos atrás, posiciona los pies y adelanta la cabeza para cuando llegue el momento haga el juego del golpe hacia atrás, es evidente que lo han pactado y solo ha sido una actuación más de las muchas que han llevado a cabo, porque que no se nos olvide que son actores. Observadlo vosotros mismos....


----------



## The Hellion (28 Mar 2022)

¿Pero qué chiste satánico ni que carajo?

Que los calvos y las calvas son gente normal, no son esbirros de belzebú, coño ya!!

Si te jode ser PCM ponte peluca, pero no te inventes enfermedades autoinmunes ni vayas de superwoman.

¿O es que Bruce Willis tiene derecho a liarse a mamporros la proxima vez que le digan ¡Hola holota, calvorota!!


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pcranales (28 Mar 2022)

Solo hay que verlo, es actuado, además es de lógica que es teatro del malo porque no los mira nadie por el delirio progre.

Los que se lo tragan son los de siempre, polivacunados con chapa del open arms que piden firmas para una zona de exclusión aérea en ucrania.


----------



## CommiePig (28 Mar 2022)

pierden audiencia en los States, como los mugregoyas de aqui









Oscar ratings continue to trail previous years but see an uptick for 2022 show


The 2022 Oscars saw an uptick in ratings from last year, but still trailed far below previous years. Before 2021, the awards show didn't have less than 20 million viewers.




www.foxnews.com





puede ser teatrillo


----------



## maracas (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dula (28 Mar 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Pero de donde sales tu, de un mitin de podemos? Jaja



¿A estas alturas te piensas que las podemitas serían capaces de hacer lo que he dicho yo? Mae del Amor Hermoso, si les atraen los machos alfas como atrae el imán al hierro, no hay ma´s que verlas a dónde están y por quién están.


----------



## SrPurpuron (28 Mar 2022)

Mensaje illuminati: el hombre tiene que volver a imponerse en esta sociedad de manginas, ojalá sea así.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> ...por llamar calva a su mujer usando una broma.
> Las bromas de calvos solamente son divertidas si se hacen contra los hombres.



Joder eso es cárcel ha pegado a un negro


----------



## ironpipo (28 Mar 2022)

Haber que dice el VAR






A quién se le queda cara de  después de ostiar y ser ostiado delante de medio país?
Payasos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

*Entre el hostión de Will Smith y la trama de Ucrania , ha pasado desapercibido que nadie llevaba mascarilla en los Oscar .*

La farsa montada en los Oscar para desviar la atención es poca cosa comparado con todo lo que hemos vivido durante estos dos años. Todas las negras llevan peluca excepto la única que se ofendió por no llevarla.

Ha sido la gran consigna desde la metrópoli a las colonias . Conseguidos los objetivos socioeconómicos ahora se cambia a la nueva etapa .

Los payasos de los políticos españoles todavía andan dando el espectáculo con la mascarilla , mientras el domingo en el partido televisado en el estadio de fútbol del español , 50.000 personas apiñadas se echaban el aliento unos a otros mientras animaban a la selección que jugaba contra Albania.
*
Entre tantas incoherencias de una gravedad extrema y genocida destaca la de obligar a todos los niños españoles desde hace dos años a llevar el burka incluso en el recreo y en gimnasia , *algo que cambiará su mente y su personalidad para siempre pues su mente en desarrollo es todavía más frágil que la de la borregada que ha tragado con todo esto . Incluso sospecho que lo que realmente inyectan haciendo pasar por vacunas es algún tipo de droga permanente que afecte al núcleo accumbens o alguna parte de la mente que impida ver la realidad .

No se ha muerto ningún niño por el coronavirus , de haber sucedido habría salido en todas las portadas , lo que están haciendo es otro ataque de ingeniería social.

De hecho es posible que los cambios sociales que se avecinan sean tan radicales , que el target hayan sido precisamente los niños , que serán unos adultos temerosos y sumisos que obedezcan a cualquier chaladura ideológica y criminal que se le ocurra al poder político como estamos viendo con los chinos , un enorme rebaño de 1.350 millones de borregos y esclavos y una élite dominante que vive a costa de ellos .

No tiene ningún sentido que se haya acabado la epidemia al unísono en todos los países occidentales siguiendo el mismo guion desde el principio. El mismo virus que en una semana pasó de Wuhan hasta el último rincón de los países dominados por Estados Unidos , ahora ha frenado en seco. No han sido las vacunas puesto que en Ucrania casi nadie se había vacunado y mucho menos con las 3 dosis y los mismos que hace unas semanas atacaban a los no vacunados como un peligro social , ahora reparten millones de no vacunados por los países sometidos como si aquí no hubiese pasado nada.

Hoy mismo ese virus tan contagioso y letal podría iniciar la epidemia en Somalia o Nigeria , no hay ninguna razón para que no lo haga . Miles de millones de personas que viven en los países sin recursos económicos no se han enterado del virus, ni del confinamiento, ni de las mascarillas , ni las vacunas , ni saben donde está Ucrania . Ni sus gobiernos dilapidaron y se endeudaron con miles de millones por la epidemia , ni ahora muchos miles de millones más en misiles que cuestan cien mil euros para destruir camiones rusos sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial .



NO SE PUEDE DESDOMAR UN CABALLO. Una tarde es suficiente para convertir a un brioso animal que cabalgaba libre en un zombi .

Sólo hay que someterlo , asustarlo , atarlo y colocarle el bocado y las riendas y ya nunca tomará decisiones por su cuenta . un pequeño toque y girará a la derecha o a la izquierda , correrá o parará porque todo el tiempo tiene miedo . Recuerda que ha sido sometido y su alma se ha roto para siempre.

Lo mismo los perros de ciudad que sacan con la correa a mear en las farolas. Si un día se sueltan y pierden de vista a su amo correrán sin rumbo y los atropellará un coche porque no saben desenvolverse , buscan siempre que alguien les ordene y les indique que pueden o no pueden hacer .
*
la idea de que se es libre sin serlo , cambia el sentimiento mismo de la libertad , es la seguridad absoluta que nunca se será libre .

Si te crees que eres libre y no lo eres , jamás lo serás .*


----------



## Triyuga (28 Mar 2022)

Me importa una mierda


----------



## Tzadik (28 Mar 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> He repasado la escena de la bofetada varias veces en bucle y estoy en posición de AFIRMAR que ha sido TEATRO.
> 
> Fijaos bien en como el presentador mantiene las manos atrás, posiciona los pies y adelanta la cabeza para cuando llegue el momento haga el juego del golpe hacia atrás, es evidente que lo han pactado y solo ha sido una actuación más de las muchas que han llevado a cabo, porque que no se nos olvide que son actores. Observadlo vosotros mismos....




y el pasito con la pierna derecha casi de reflejo justo antes de que el negro saque la mano para golpear... es decir, el negro que recibe sabia que el otro negro le iba a "pegar" y prepara el pie para hacer el teatro de irse hacia atras, si te fijas es un movimiento de preparación casi por reflejo.



quien se crea que esto es verdad debería abandonar burbuja y dirigirse a Mediavida, Forocoches, cotilleando o algun foro de telecirco


----------



## Lemavos (28 Mar 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Si la bofetada es falsa, la situación es falsa. Esto es una hostia:



Eso es una hostia


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Mar 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> y el pasito con la pierna derecha casi de reflejo justo antes de que el negro saque la mano para golpear... es decir, el negro que recibe sabia que el otro negro le iba a "pegar" y prepara el pie para hacer el teatro de irse hacia atras, si te fijas es un movimiento de preparación casi por reflejo.
> 
> 
> 
> quien se crea que esto es verdad debería abandonar burbuja y dirigirse a Mediavida, Forocoches, cotilleando o algun foro de telecirco




Si le han colado a la mayoría lo de la plandemia y ahora lo de la guerra, es lógico que se traguen esta mierda también....


----------



## Magufillo (29 Mar 2022)

Yo no sé si es fake o no. Pero si esa mujer tuviera un gran complejo, no saldría ni de casa y menos a una gala donde la van a ver millones de personas. Existen pelucas. Ella luce su calvicie con naturalidad ¿porque se ofende? Anda y que los zurzan. Está toda la borregada aplaudiendo lo que hizo Will Smith. En cambio si es Putin el que reacciona ante una provocación hay que poner todo tipo de medidas y retirar hasta el saludo y los buenos dias a los rusos. A éste no le quitan el Óscar. Maldita mierda de humanidad hipócrita.


----------



## Tzadik (29 Mar 2022)

otro detalle visto a camara lenta...


quien cojones da un bofeton con lasç mitad superior de las falanges de los dedos y con el dedo meñique separado? son bofetones de actores, de pelicula para que parezca real, haya contacto, pero ningún daño. Fijaos bien


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (29 Mar 2022)

A ver, si es que da igual si estaban actuando porque, en caso de que así fuera, el teatrillo que han elegido representar es *un negro agrediendo a otro*... En la ceremonia de los Óscar más multicultural y menos racista de la historia...

Este asunto, sea real o fingido, es un gran ejemplo de lo que ocurre con la sociedad cuando dejas que "se llene de color".


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Mar 2022)

Cabe la posibilidad de que el presentador no supiese que le iba a dar la hostia para que su reacción fuese más natural, pero está claro que estaba planificado. De hecho el discursito posterior no habría sido posible si no hubiese estado todo guionizado .

Es completamente imposible que alguien reaccione así por una chorrada y menos delante de todo el mundo, cuando digo todo el mundo es delante de 8 mil millones de personas. 
Entonces Abascal tendría que estar a tiros con todos los que le insultan a diario e incluso le lanzan piedras. 

El pelo de las negras es un lío . En Estados unidos se lo alisan con químicos y eso les provoca a la larga calvicie y enfermedades , por lo tanto es de lo más común. En África se rapan y se compran pelucas . 









La locura por las pelucas en África


Adiós al sueño del pelo afro en el continente africano. Mientras que la idea preconcebida de que esta tierra estará repleta de peinados al estilo de Nina Simone, la confirmación de



www.elmundo.es













Salud e identidad en el pelo de las mujeres negras


La transición al cabello natural puede ser una curación para muchas mujeres negras. No importa qué posición se tenga sobre el asunto, siempre habrá gente que crea que el pelo es sólo el pelo. Cuan…




afrofeminas.com




.


----------



## Poo (29 Mar 2022)

hablar de eso... de un actor que se ofende por un chiste pq esta emocionalmente perdido y desequiciado y el mundo se va a la mierda...con guerras, crisis, virus y tal es merecedor de que nos caiga ya un puto meteorito en la cabeza y rebiente el mundo...el ser humano da verguenza ajena...si fuera un alien ya estaríais extinguidos....quien fuera alien


----------



## Sorteo (29 Mar 2022)

Corta el show, golpea, grita... Y no lo echan y además después le dan un Oscar, un tio que vamos muy buen actor no es... Amañao no, lo siguiente.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## ivanito (29 Mar 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> si os creeis esto es que jamas habias oegado a nadie, y jamas habias recibido un puñetazo. Detector de betas y perdedores perfecto. Es imposible mantener las manos atras si te golpean la cara, y es imposible no tener el cuerpo rigido tanto el que golpea como el que lo recibe. Es algo instintivo, no se puede controlar.
> 
> Estos estan totalmente relajados, eso es imposible incluso con entrenamiento. Solo las facciones de la cara se notarian un huevo, y mas aun si fuese fortuito. Los actores pueden actuar porque operan en un entorno controlado.
> 
> Menudos pringaos estais hechos algunos, madre de Dios.



Y el humorista parece que pone la cara para que se la abofeteen, y no le cambia ni un ápice la expresión después de la galleta, eso por no hablar de que Will smith se rie antes, durante y después dela escena.
No se Rick.


----------



## Burbujarras (29 Mar 2022)

A una hiper-charo se le cae el pelo, y "Chiste satánico", que no se diga que los patriarcas calvos están todos casados con travelos xD


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (29 Mar 2022)

Niggas haciendo cosas de niggas.
Circulen por favor


----------



## Ratona001 (29 Mar 2022)

Puta calvofobia. 

Debería haber una vacuna ya


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

Sorteo dijo:


> Corta el show, golpea, grita... Y no lo echan y además después le dan un Oscar, un tio que vamos muy buen actor no es... Amañao no, lo siguiente.



La ostia a mano abierta era de Óscar

Y lo de vociferar cual vulgar matón de barrio era para haberle dado otro... En mi opinión.


Repasemos la acción:




Es real. No estaba planificado.

De hecho Will después de la ceremonia (entiendo que por vergüenza) se ausenta tanto del fotocall como de la fiesta posterior... Algo inaudito.


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

La academia "está estudiando acciones"


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

Y dejemos ya el temita de los cojones que ni esto (el foro) es CSI ni Will Smith nos va a solucionar la vida.

Hay cosas más importantes (como lo de Ucrania)


----------



## Javiser (29 Mar 2022)

Aquí hay algo más que una broma. Will es amigo de Chris rock desde hace décadas, y rock es muy muy muy amigo de jada, la mujer de Will. En la confianza y en amistad esas bromas son eso, simples bromas, de hecho jada ni reaccionó a la broma . Nadie se toma a mal esas bromas cuando las hace un amigo de confianza , y si molesta no se golpea directamente sin decir nada, se dice "hostias tío, te has pasado" y ya. Así que algo más hay


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

En resumen:

Negro abofetea a negro para ser un WAI NAI DE BLANCA ARMADURA delante de su mujer y de millones de personas.

Tiene tinte de machismo, hereda patriarcado, añade el tinte de color, un notable mal gusto al hacerlo en la ceremonia, la mujer más zorra no ha podido ser y el... Santo tampoco. Un auténtico despropósito de ceremonia.


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

Tiene miedo de que le quiten el premio:

*Will Smith a Chris Rock tras la bofetada: “Mi comportamiento fue inaceptable e indefendible”*
*El ganador del Oscar se disculpa con el comediante horas después de que la Academia anunciara “una investigación formal” del incidente que empañó la entrega de premios*


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

Es lo único que le importa: el premio.

En realidad se la trae al pario la calvicie de la mujer si no no hubiera consentido durante años... Una relación abierta 

Y quería hacerse el macho 


Procede un correctivo: quitarle el Óscar 


Así aprendería.


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

En realidad el movimiento táctico de la academia (o de la organización encargada de la misma) es correcto hasta ahora:

Dejar que Will recogiese el premio de mejor actor. No echarlo de la ceremonia a las primeras de cambio


Paradójicamente, para que ese movimiento táctico este completo le tienen ahora que retirar el Óscar.

Dar un premio para días después quitarlo.


Ese es el orden correcto. Todo lo demás mandará un mensaje ideológico a las masas.


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

El propio Will esboza una sonrisa al final del discurso (como cachondeandose de todo el mundo) cuando dice aquello de:

"Espero que me vuelvan a invitar a la ceremonia"

Miren los segundos finales... Esa sonrisita de perfil que esboza:


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (29 Mar 2022)

Frankyyyy21 dijo:


> Si, tiene alopecia, como los hombres, que se quedan calvos, pero de los hombres si vale reirse y si están gordos también, ahora, si es mujer, ya es terreno vetado, vaya vaya, parecería un caso de micromachismo, si nos ponemos a rizar el rizo, porque no ha igualado la broma que si se les puede hacer a los hombres calvos.



no es alopecia es un trastorno autoinmune


----------



## hotice (29 Mar 2022)

Smith se equivocó. Esta claro .o que realmente quería decir:

GET YOUR DICK OUT OF MY FUCKING WIFE'S MOUTH


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Mar 2022)

En caliente todo el mundo le daba la razón a Will Smith, ahora en frio todo el mundo está con Chris Rock,... Creo que El Príncipe de Bel Air y su esposa van a ser los más perjudicados de todo este asunto, mucha gente no sabía la mierda que había en su matrimonio y ahora ya lo sabe todo kiski, esos 2 ya están vetados en Jellywood.

En mi opinión la hostia que le dio a Chris Rock es la que debería haberle dado hace tiempo a quién ya sabéis quién, es pura frustación.


----------



## Josred (29 Mar 2022)

Vamos .. del tirón: retirarle el premio

Esa es la acción correcta en estos momentos.

Más que nada por ese "cachondearse de la academia". Más incluso que por la ostia


Chortina Premium dijo:


> En caliente todo el mundo le daba la razón a Will Smith, ahora en frio todo el mundo está con Chris Rock,... Creo que El Príncipe de Bel Air y su esposa van a ser los más perjudicados de todo este asunto, mucha gente no sabía la mierda que había en su matrimonio y ahora ya lo sabe todo kiski, esos 2 ya están vetados en Jellywood.
> 
> En mi opinión la hostia que le dio a Chris Rock es la que debería haberle dado hace tiempo a quién ya sabéis quién, es pura frustación.



A quien se la tendría que haber dado?

A si mismo?

A "su" mujer?

A quien?


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Mar 2022)

Josred dijo:


> Vamos .. del tirón: retirarle el premio
> 
> Esa es la acción correcta en estos momentos.
> 
> ...



A tu prima la del pueblo


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (29 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> no es alopecia es un trastorno autoinmune



Alopecia areatra, es la enfermedad, es como si digo que la alopecia androgenetica (80% calvos hombres) es una enfermedad genética heredada.


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Mar 2022)

Que mal tiene que estar el cine, para que tengan que recurrir a dos negros, y hacer un montaje mostrando sus costumbres, en un escenario donde antaño se celebraban unos premios con algo de estilo. 

Will Smith ha conseguido caerme bastante gordo en los últimos años. Que tipo más sobrevalorado.


----------



## Phoenician (29 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> no es alopecia es un trastorno autoinmune



O quizá son las calvas por los tirones de pelo que le pegaba Cris Rock al poner a Jada en 4 para follarsela por detrás y jugar al potro desbocado... Quién sabe...


----------



## Catalinius (29 Mar 2022)

Bien en ambas participaciones.
Genial por Will
Me quedo con la cara gilili del presentador abofeteado... así se le ha quedado la jeta a Sánchez tras su gira y hostia europea.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (29 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Me quedo con la cara gilili del presentador abofeteado... así se le ha quedado la jeta a Sánchez tras su gira y hostia europea.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (29 Mar 2022)

Me gusta que le hayan puesto algo de carnaza al chow. Yo no veo eso ni con los hogos de Belén Estéban, pero ahora tiene algo de gracia.

Para la próxima, ahora que el pelo de la chica es tabú, habrá que hacer bromas con temas que no sean tabú: cómo la chupa la señora de Smith, récord de polvos semanales, cuando se levante el Sr Smith avisarle de que sea rápido con el bofetón, que la señora ya enfila el baño con un camarero...
Y exijo que los chistes los suelte un judío con la kipá puesta en la coronilla, para que no haya dudas.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> no es alopecia es un trastorno autoinmune



alopecia areata, pero sea la causa que sea es alopecia y no tiene remedio


----------



## Seren (29 Mar 2022)

La situación en casa de Will tiene que ser ahora complicada....


----------



## ironpipo (29 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto, más tarde Esa noche


----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Mar 2022)

Josred dijo:


> En realidad el movimiento táctico de la academia (o de la organización encargada de la misma) es correcto hasta ahora:
> 
> Dejar que Will recogiese el premio de mejor actor. No echarlo de la ceremonia a las primeras de cambio
> 
> ...



Yo también le quitaría el Óscar, por una cuestión de prestigio institucional, si no tiene ningún castigo el agresor estás castigando al agredido, semejante gañanada no puede quedar impune.


----------



## Eric Finch (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Er circo de antê ê er Nerfli de aora, shikiyo.



Nerfli i migajas pa er puebroh, ke tendrán pubresah piro siran felizes. Iso is boeno.


----------

